# Software to detect my specs



## black ballon (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't find the manual on my pc.

Is there a program I can download that will tell me all the specs on my computer?

Also, I want to install a GeForce video card. But the one right now is shared with the RAM, so would it still be possible for me to put the GeForce on and disable the sharing?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Is this the PC in your signature?

HP pavilion ze1110 Laptop
Xp Home Edition
1 Ghz Cpu
240 MB of RAM
Netgear wireless network card
Direct x 9

If so, you cannot install a new video card in the laptop. Only a few of the very expensive models have a separate card, and it's proprietary to the laptop, not a generic card.

Everest home will give a list of the hardware.
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/...s_Utilities/Lavalys_EVEREST_Home_Edition.html


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Try Belarc Advisor, a free download, and it lists all hardware and software.
Kiwi is right, your not going to change a video card in a laptop. If the computer is the one Kiwi spec'd, spend your money on RAM, or start saving for a gaming rig.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181


----------



## black ballon (Feb 27, 2006)

No, not the specs I had in my signature.

It's a Gateway desktop. I just want the bad *** GeForce in it. So I'll post the specs when I get a min. and see if you guys think it's possible to install.


----------

